# theraband gold



## 8mmslinger (Jul 27, 2013)

iv just bought some tbg and noticed its thinner than the old stuff issedoff: .

anyone know the new taper I would need to cut for 9.5mm steel ?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

3/4'' - 5/8 "


----------



## 8mmslinger (Jul 27, 2013)

already tried that 20mm 15 mm taper (that's what I used for the thicker tbg) and its weak as pish


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

1inch to1/2


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I cut mine wider and fold it. Another option would be to double it.

Here two links for additional help.

Good luck!

http://www.theslingshotforum.com/f4/new-thera-band-gold-better-worse-29379/

http://www.slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html


----------



## 8mmslinger (Jul 27, 2013)

thanks for the replies, sorted now.


----------

